# Higgins Lake 2/23-2/24



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

If I had the money to drive up there I would be there. Alway wanted to fish higgins but never have the time. hope you guys hooks lots!


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

I might be up for that outing. I'm not much af an ice fisher. I own all the gear including a motorized auger, but just haven't had the chance to ice fish higgin's since i was a teenager. Maybe I could learn something from the rest of you. My family has a cabin just off from kelly beach, so I make it up there a lot during the warmer months. I'm trying to learn anything I can about having success on that lake.

HATCHBOMB

anyone with FRS radios for the outing, use channel 14


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ok Hatch bomb...I will be there Sat around Noon, Channel 14....


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Talked to my friend who fished Higgins/Houghton last weekend. The North end of Higgins is out. Still lots of open water. The South end has good ice, but he said the fishing was slow. He caught some pike on Houghton, but no walleyes. Of course, he was fishing for 'gills at the time!

What do you fellas think - meet at South Higgins Lake State Park, or someplace on Houghton?

Mike


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

We will see when it gets a little closer...


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

Houghton has 13" of ice, I fished it this past weekend....the weather report on this site calls for a couple days of low 40's this week up there with rain, not sure how that will affect higgins lk but there will still be plenty of ice on Houghton...I'll be there with the family this weekend...


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Thank you for the update gottafish.

Mike


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Don't look like I am going to make it. Good luck up there and think safe. If I can make it up there I will check on ch. 14 to see what is going on. cya.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Well Guys, I am sorry I planned this one and now I can't go I have had this terrible Flu since last Monday Night and I think it may be gone now, but the $$$ flow is preventing me from going anywhere for at least a few weekends. I think Mike and his Dad are planning on going still, but check with him....Srry!>>>>Don


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Hey Don,

We'll make it out for some steel here real quick. Dave said my boat is built, he's just waiting for the oars. Let me know when you have a Saturday off.

Dad and I wil be there all day Saturday. Few of my other friends will probably show up too. If anyone else wants to meet up, the more the merrier!

Mike


----------



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

if anyone is still looking for a lodging at higgins the am-vets still had rooms availible (2-19) for 27 a nite the number is (989) 821-6574. beats 117 a nite. B.B.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

rain and warm temps should equal Houghton Lake, right? They were still driving trucks on Houghton Lake Tuesday. That was before the rain. Higgins might be iffy. I have contacts at Houghton, but not Higgins. 

Do we have an outing? Where/When?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

RJF,

I'm planning on being at South Higgins Lake State Park at 7:30am Saturday morning. Maybe a little earlier. If the ice isn't good, we'll head to Houghton.

Mike


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm driving up from Lansing Saturday morning. Won't make the 7:30 start time. From what I have heard, you may not be going too far out on Higgins. Is the plan to fish offshore in front of the park? Are you with ATV/Snowmobiles? I walk, unless I can drive the truck out. Not this time!! Do you carry an FRS radio? What channel do you listen to? 

Anyone want to meet later. Will there be an afternoon session? How about a PM session on Houghton Lake? 

How many are planning on being in the area? Looks like some have cancelled.

Rick Fisher (RJF)


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

RJF,

We'll be walking, so we should be fairly close to the launch. I'm going to take a look at my "Hot Spots" map tonight to see if there's another area we could try. The South end still had good ice on the 9th, hopefully it still will be! Sorry, no radio. Spending the afternoon on Houghton is a very good possibility...

Mike


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I know its late, but if ANYONE can get me some info on this outing I would ove to come up on Saturday at least for the afternoon, with my Son.

Was planning to go to Ovid, but I just got home from Simcoe and found it was cancelled...HELP I need to find a place to take the boy fishing, and your outing sounds like just the thing. PLEASE send me ANY info so I can find you guys. I will leave Novi around 10 am and shoot my rear up to Higgens I will have an FRS so if someone gives me a channel and handle I will try to call.I will check back here in the morning by 8 am....PLEASE tell me where you all are going to be

Lee


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Sorry Lee, already left when you posted this. You didn't miss much. It was a tough bite. RJF got into some, he was going to Houghton in the afternoon, maybe he'll have some walleyes to report on. 

The ice on the South end of the lake is in real good shape. There's also ice on the North end. Don't know how much though. My Dad and I checked out a spot we've fished in the past, but the ice along shore was bad.

Mike


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Mike. it was nice to meat you and your dad. Sorry to break your camera. I should have warned you about photographing this much ugly. Houghton Lake was a dud. No fish. Fished till about an hour after dark. Nothing. Went back to our spot on Higgins Sunday AM. Caught a couple. There was a guy with his three young kids. Guess the youngest boy was five. They were outfishing me by quite a bit. 

May go back next weekend. It's nice to fish a lake without a million ponds of milfoil. Houghton Lake has a real problem. Hope they're doing the right thing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I thought for sure you were going to report on how you hammered the eyes on Houghton! Oh well, that's fishing. Shoulda' had the lights and tried for smelt after dark I guess. It was still a lot better than working! The camera is ok, I think the batteries were just a little low on juice, and with the cold Saturday morning...

Mike


----------

